# My GTR In Hawaii



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

Couple of guys I work with had taken these pictures a while ago when my car first arrived to Hawaii after being converted. So glad I brought it back to the US with me. Yes, those are F-15 engines in the back.http://gallery.racesauce.com/album35


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

geat pics


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh mate, you must be on a real downer! Got a mint R34 and some of the finest surf in the world, harsh! 

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

I used to run with Bean, Hippo, Hyrev when I was in Japan. Yes it's nice here, but I sure do miss running the mountains, and open roads with those guys in Japan. No where to really open the car here, with the Island being so small, the roads garbage, the track just got shut down, and Cops on every corner!!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

how did you get your car to hawaii? ship it in as a kit car?


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

Go drive Tantalus Drive early on a Sunday morning. That's about the only interesting road on the island.

I don't know how that place is going to be livable without HRP. SCCA auto-x and SuperLap is about all that kept my brother and I sane on that island. Go over to Maui or the Big Island and auto-x a rental car!

P.S. Nice car


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice car, do you know if this Skyline also still drives in Hawaii?


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

weav808 said:


> Couple of guys I work with had taken these pictures a while ago when my car first arrived to Hawaii after being converted. So glad I brought it back to the US with me. Yes, those are F-15 engines in the back.http://gallery.racesauce.com/album35


Ah the old GE-F404.400 good units to overhaul. 
Nope, thats the F18 engine, my mistake.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice r34!!! best colour too


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

How's it?
Hosted a few for you, brah. Car is looking real boss.
Later UFA - I mean Jeremy.


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Car looks great - may I ask where I can get that same c/f exhaust shroud - I would love one for my GTR??? Anyone?? 

Daniel


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

they have them on yahoo auctions here in japan all the time


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*down by dah beach boi.*



weav808 said:


> Couple of guys I work with had taken these pictures a while ago when my car first arrived to Hawaii after being converted. So glad I brought it back to the US with me. Yes, those are F-15 engines in the back.http://gallery.racesauce.com/album35




Since when do you get your car sideways?? lol.

The car is looking good brudah. I'm still sad that you picked me up in that Altezza instead of the R34 when I came out there. Did you hook up with Michelle Rodriguez yet? Yeah BOIIIIYaaa!

Hit me up.

-The true RB26 slidah.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Ahhh, the R34 that was terrorizing the 5 up in Washington has made it's way to HI huh...Did the Govt ship it this time or did you have to pay again? Good luck keeping it legal over there...not much space to let er rip for sure.

Hmm, I see that you have the rear red lights on the corners? did you somehow get this thing legalized? Share up bro!

Looks great!

PS since you have Eagle engines in the pic I assume you must be a guard guy? Am I correct?


----------



## Nismo 200R (Jun 9, 2006)

WEAVE808,

Nice to see your car back in Hawaii. When you come to Washington, we need to hand out man. If you need help, call me @ Top Speed.

Ceya

ky298


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Very nice car, do you know if this Skyline also still drives in Hawaii?


Unfortunately this car was sold through the US customs auction site about a year ago...it was never legal in Hawaii...last price I saw on it was about $30K USD...what a steal huh!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Oke thanks for the info


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Car is looking mint, Jeremy. Have you got any tuners on the island that can power up that RB? 

Cya O!


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

Talk to a guy from XS engineering about tuning. Will have to ship my car there to get proper tuning. There are a couple of places here, but I am real cautious to who will work on her. Being that no one has a all wheel drive dyno to my knowledge here, kinda eliminates those shops. Couple of guys I cruise with fly in a supra tuner to tune there supra's; He's suposed to have RB knowledge as well. Fortunatly the car was tuned prior to leaving Japan, as well as in the mainland US before arriving here.


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments. It was a well worth wait. Will post some pictures of the car on North Shore once I find out how to upload...


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

very nice


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Still wanna know how ya idi it... Would like to get my R34 into the country without fear of the crusher...if it means an assignment to Hickam I guess I could deal with that!!!


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

weav808 said:


> Talk to a guy from XS engineering about tuning. Will have to ship my car there to get proper tuning. There are a couple of places here, but I am real cautious to who will work on her. Being that no one has a all wheel drive dyno to my knowledge here, kinda eliminates those shops. Couple of guys I cruise with fly in a supra tuner to tune there supra's; He's suposed to have RB knowledge as well. Fortunatly the car was tuned prior to leaving Japan, as well as in the mainland US before arriving here.


I'm pretty sure there is an AWD dyno, as I recall my brother was supposed to go to a Subie dyno day. I'll drop him a line, as I don't remember where.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=52522

posted by weav808


> Will post some pictures of the car on North Shore once I find out how to upload...


this should do the trick, if not email them to me. 
Gimme a call call sometime - howlie

BTW - when are ya going to put the roll cage back in?
Shoots


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absolutely stunning. 

I'm a real convert to white R34's now.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

ZILR said:


> Car looks great - may I ask where I can get that same c/f exhaust shroud - I would love one for my GTR??? Anyone??
> 
> Daniel


woow nice GTR Man I like it :smokin: 
Could you help me to get same c/f exhaust shroud for my R34  
good luck 
keep up 

regards 
MaXMaN


----------

